# How do you get over the "scared feeling"? *Trail Cam woe's*



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

How do you NOT worry about strapping a $400 "bill" to a tree and walking off?   

I'm on private land, but still...  We've never had problems with trespassing, but my luck, as soon as I strap it to a tree and walk off, one will stroll by and BAMM........... $400 down the drain. 

I'm going to camoflauge it up really good and kind of brush it in, but I guess I need not worry and just "do it".. right?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2005)

This stuff makes me sick.  Sorry I can't answer your question.  
I want to buy a video eye ($300) and put my video camera in it (another $300 plus) so I'll have well over $600 strapped to a tree.  I also want a nice $400 digital cam but yes, it's a problem.   I don't have hundred
I don't know the answer and it's easy to want to shoot somebody in the knees that would stoop to stealing.  
The fact we even have to have this conversation makes me ill.  
Seems to me most theives can't keep their mouths shut but most people won't 'rat' some scum bag low life no account thief out, like it's some lame badge of honor or something.     Whatever.  I hope their stuff gets stolen first.   We get the kind of folks roaming around the woods we ALLOW to roam the woods.  Turn the scum suckers in!!!!   
I would be interested to know if anybody has a explosive lock to put on a cam.


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 2, 2005)

*After the first $400 dollar bill walks off*

After the first $400 dollar bill "walks off" (i.e. is ripped out of the camera housing), its not fear you have to worry about, its anger.

th


----------



## WOODIE13 (Aug 2, 2005)

Tough call.  I just do not trust human tendencies, I guess because all the ** cases I have done on small items stolen.

I still worry about mine and it is a lot less than yours


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

Let's hope I don't have to deal with "anger" then...

I've got a lock, holding that lock, that's holding the camera, that's locked to the cable, that's locked to a tree, that's cemented in the ground...........

Think that'll work?


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> Let's hope I don't have to deal with "anger" then...
> 
> I've got a lock, holding that lock, that's holding the camera, that's locked to the cable, that's locked to a tree, that's cemented in the ground...........
> 
> Think that'll work?


  A pitfall trap filled with daggers would be more satisfactory.


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 2, 2005)

I guess my theory is if you're going to worry about it, you probably shouldn't have bought it.  Having said that I have had buyers remorse on more than one occassion.  Hopefully it will be alright left in your woods, though always be prepared to walk in one day and see it gone.  My first one lasted about 2 -3 weeks....    I know, not what you wanted to hear...  However, it's the truth and the reason I have a hard time spending a lot of money on a trail camera.  Having said all that though, I leave high dollar climbers, tripods, ladder stands, feeder and a camper in the woods all the time.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

GeauxLSU said:
			
		

> This stuff makes me sick.  Sorry I can't answer your question.
> I want to buy a video eye ($300) and put my video camera in it (another $300 plus) so I'll have well over $600 strapped to a tree.  I also want a nice $400 digital cam but yes, it's a problem.   I don't have hundred
> I don't know the answer and it's easy to want to shoot somebody in the knees that would stoop to stealing.
> The fact we even have to have this conversation makes me ill.
> ...


That is so not the Phil that we know.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2005)

Just do it.

Course make sure your land owner is not going to burn....mine did a few years ago and burned my cam to the ground


----------



## huntnnut (Aug 2, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Just do it.
> 
> Course make sure your land owner is not going to burn....mine did a few years ago and burned my cam to the ground




Yea but what did that Bazooka Bubble gum camera cost ya?.......


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 2, 2005)

Branchminnow said:
			
		

> That is so not the Phil that we know.


I know and I hate they get me so fired up.....     
I would just NEVER EVER EVER steal ANYTHING from ANYBODY and I have a hard time believing the people that steal couldn't buy it for themselves in the first place!   I'd be willing to bet the VAST majority of these thieves are those we call 'fellow hunters'.   (What does a starving man need a trail cam for?  To sell for food.  Give him the money then go put the camera back.  Here's a hint.  If someone wants to sell you a used digital camera for $50, it's probably stolen.  You are just as guilty for buying it.  I would never buy anything I thought was stolen.  Supply and DEMAND!)   Yes, I want to feel sorry for the way they were obviously raised but that doesn't cool my anger at the action.    

Sorry, big tangent Delton.  
I'd be interested to hear about ANY effective locks on the market.  I can not afford to lose $1,000 in electronics but WOULD like to have the ability to use the equipment.


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 2, 2005)

I have not had mine stolen yet but I do try to put it in places where it will be concealed for the most part I know if someone walks in front of it they will get it anyway but they wont walk up and just see it.


----------



## Randy (Aug 2, 2005)

One thing I do is put mine up as high as I can.  It also takes some great pictures that way.  I either climb on a climbing stand and put it up or stand on my 4 wheeler and reach as high as I can.  Getting it up high makes them have to work for it.


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 2, 2005)

Use a $99.00 trail cam, I've got four   
I know what your saying and I've not lost one yet  
I drilled a 7/16" hole thru the camera box where the battery goes then put a rubber grommet thru the hole and a fender washer on each side. Make sure where you really want the camera and drill a pilot hole in the tree and screw in a 3" lag bolt. It keeps honest folks honest - a thief will come back a saw down the tree!


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 2, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> Just do it.
> 
> Course make sure your land owner is not going to burn....mine did a few years ago and burned my cam to the ground




I hate you lost your cam but i hope it was a Moultrie 

Better yet i wish it had been the one i owned


----------



## bull0ne (Aug 2, 2005)

Don't put it where a trespassing 4 wheeler rider will find it, i good rule of thumb is to put it where someone would have to walk to find it.

One of the pitfalls of hanging a cam on a feeder is that theives have learned there's a cam nearby most of the time.

If there is any dought i would put a laminated sticker on top that says...''If you can read this you are being videoed by hidden camera''


----------



## Killdee (Aug 2, 2005)

I use a thru tube and a masterlock python cable on my cams.Ive had trespasers pass by my cams 2 times but so far no tampering.the first time I put my first camera out I went so far back on our property I almost couldnt find it again.
KD
Delton e-mail me
mr131954killdee@bellsouth.net


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

Email sent, Tony.


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 2, 2005)

I don't care how you lock a cam to a tree, there is ABSOLUTELY  no way to keep it from being stolen or damaged to the extent of no repair. Run screws through the case into the tree, etc.  - someone will kick it, beat it, or hammer it until it tears apart.

If you use one long enough and keep it in the woods regularly, at some point in time it will happen.

I've had them WAY back in the woods where I thought nobody ever walked - stolen. Cables cut with bolt cutters I assume. No evidence of a tree beating.  

Climbed a 22' extension ladder and mounted one 18 feet up a tree watching a trail for trespassers (and deer) - broken into and camera ripped from inside - 18 feet up a tree !

All on lease land that was watched very closely never caught a single person, nor did I get a cam back.

Bottom line, 
Like Jim said. If your gonna spend it, "Just do it" and cross your fingers and toes. Camo it the best you can with surrounding grass, leaves, limbs or what ever will blend in with your surroundings. Step back 50 yds or so and see it it sticks out like a sore thumb. 

Carry a rabbit's foot for luck ...


----------



## broadhead (Aug 2, 2005)

*Still have my Lakota Cam*

Lakota,
I still have one of your first cameras. It must be at least five years old. I guess I've been lucky. But I hunt private land where everybody knows everybody.
Deltin,
Like Jim said, "Just do it". (Where does Jim come up with those original sayings?)  
Broadhead


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 2, 2005)

nope my moultries would never burn up...it was my 35mm Lakota!


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 2, 2005)

> Lakota,
> I still have one of your first cameras. It must be at least five years old. I guess I've been lucky. But I hunt private land where everybody knows everybody.
> 
> Broadhead


I wish we were that lucky! I like those areas where everybody knows everybody. Tends to keep folks a bit more honest.

Good to hear the ole' cam is still going.

-


----------



## broadhead (Aug 2, 2005)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> nope my moultries would never burn up...it was my 35mm Lakota!


if it weren't for bad luck.....
jim, i remember your thread when that happened.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks guys, the camera goes up tomorrow...


----------



## Bruz (Aug 3, 2005)

*Security*

A few things to remember:

1) A security sytem (lock,cable, video etc...) will not prevent theft but you have to  make them work for it.

2) When you leave it.....be prepared to lose it.

3) Establish secondary surveillance and advertise it. Let everyone in the club know that you have cameras watching cameras (make sure you actually do because the future thieves will investigate to see if you are telling the truth....they will wait until they have an excuse to be in your area...just in case they get nabbed) I used to strap a Stealth cam to an overhanging limb pointed down to the Cuddeback strapped to the tree. I placed this camera where you could not get to it without a stand or a ladder.....when you get the first picture of someone or a deer from above....show it to EVERYONE and make a joke of it...then change the set up. This approach tends to eliminate the threat....if your camera survives the first incident.

I know most people want to believe that trespassers, bigfoot or aliens are stealing their stuff but to date I have not gotten a photo(or video) of anyone that was not a member of the club I was in.

This goes to show you that most of these thefts are opportunists( other members ) strolling through the woods when they are sure that no one else is there. 

I am putting 2 Wildlife Eyes ($1,400) in the woods this year......and 2 RECON IR Cameras ($600) to watch them(plus you get cool overhead deer pictures)...I have a cell driven security system on my brand new 40 ft 5th wheel, I have $300 worth of locks and cables protecting my stands ($?????) and it's all covered by my homeowner's policy.  

Am I paranoid....or prepared? I guess we'll see.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Thanks for the post, Bruz.  I don't have the money to set up such to protect my camera.  I'll just have to camo it up and pray that no one  sees it...


----------



## Bruz (Aug 3, 2005)

Delton,

I understand....It's sad that we have to go through so much trouble to keep what is ours.....

Tell you what.....I have a few Stealth Cams that I was going to put in the swap and sell...if you want one and will cover the freight send me a PM.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Aug 3, 2005)

Using one with a daylight only or no flash mode will help. That flash is a dead giveaway to anyone walking in the area and if it's anywhere near a road, at night the flash may be seen from the road. All they have to do then is walk toward where they saw the flash and eventually they'll find it. And yep, putting one on a feeder is asking for it to be stolen. But then lots of folks just steal the feeder anyway. If you have any trespassing problems or you tell many folks you have one out, it increases the chances of it growing legs and taking a hike. We need to remember that not all folks who read forum boards are honest too, so be careful what you post about when you're gone, or where you hunt etc. Just like thieves read newspapers for funeral notices and wedding notices so they can clean out the house while the family is at the event, thieves frequent forum boards.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

Some good points, Sandra.  I put it up about an hour ago... The only people that know where it's at are my uncles and they've been asked not to say anything.

I told them only to keep them from driving the golf-cart and Gator by it 3 and 4 times a day...

I brushed it in really good and unless you're just looking for it, you won't see it.


----------



## Trizey (Aug 3, 2005)

Delton-  Just sit and guard it


----------



## LAKOTA (Aug 3, 2005)

> We need to remember that not all folks who read forum boards are honest too, so be careful what you post about when you're gone, or where you hunt etc.


 Sandra made a good point. I may post what I'm doing, but not when or where. Not that I don't trust board members, but you never know what the visitors are up too ..

-


----------



## Holton (Aug 3, 2005)

This is a good thread.........


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

LThomas, I thought about that just a few minutes ago... The tree I hung it on is about as big around as the upped end of a ball bat... A sharp machete and a few minutes later, it would be gone. 

Think I'll be moving it to a bigger tree when I swap cards.


----------



## Woody (Aug 3, 2005)

A Friend of mine bought an almost new Cuddeback late this afternoon down in Soperton.

Said he stopped by the Pawn Shop and a feller was there trying to sell it.  








Put the flashlight down Delton!


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 3, 2005)

It's not the flashlight he needs to worry about! 

Don't do that to me!  I'm sitting here worrying about it right now and it's not been in the tree for 8 hours yet. 

Hope to get a lot of pictures...  I'm like a boy on Christmas night waiting for Santa Claus to come!


----------



## trailhunter (Aug 3, 2005)

*Give it at least a week, and 10 days would be best*

Delton,

Before you check it give it at least a week.  10 days is about ideal.  Otherwise you are going to miss the big ones.  Trust me.

th


----------



## GeauxLSU (Aug 3, 2005)

Delton said:
			
		

> I'm like a boy on Christmas night waiting for Santa Claus to come!


You better hope it aint' the Grinch instead.....


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks Phil.. I'm gonna sleep like a baby tonight. 'Twinxt you and Woody I'm gonna be there at daybreak! 

Trailhunter... good idea.  I was going to check it around saturday or so... But may leave it longer.  I do want to check on it everyday -- at least until I can get the uneasiness to subside...


----------

